# First date



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

I had my first date in 25+ years last night. I'm too dumb to be scared, we met for coffee, spoke for 90+ minutes when I asked her if she was hungry. She was, we went to a nearby restaurant and over a light dinner had a great time and spoke and ate for 90 or so more minutes before we both got tired and I took her to the BART station, from there I went to my new apartment.

FYI, I am really enjoying my days with my stbx on the other coast, I won't return to the east in two weeks, hope to stay in SF for many months. She's not missing me, I'm not missing her.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Hey, Mark! I haven't seen you on here lately, was wondering how things were going. Glad to hear that you're having a good time. Sounds like you had a nice time on your date and I'm happy to hear that. 

I hope you continue to have such fun.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

ThinkTooMuch said:


> I'm too dumb to be scared


 Great ain't it? I can't imagine myself being nervous about going on a date after 25 years of marriage. Be a bit like teaching little league after having played in the majors.



Really glad for you that it went well.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> Hey, Mark! I haven't seen you on here lately, was wondering how things were going. Glad to hear that you're having a good time. Sounds like you had a nice time on your date and I'm happy to hear that.
> 
> I hope you continue to have such fun.


Hi Wendy,

I write on Feb 7 from my new apartment looking over San Francisco bay, a very happy man. The woman I met in November and I have connected in many enjoyable ways. She is in the shower as I write.

She is bright, funny, feisty, affectionate, sensual, tough, soft, gentle, & explicitly appreciates me. 

I am a lucky fellow.

Mark


----------



## kristinlloyd (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is awesome news! I read your first post and then your most recent in this thread and it's great that you had the courage to have your first date in 25+ years and that things have worked out for you!! Wonderful news and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nile244 (Feb 15, 2011)

I was very afraid when I was on first date with my girl friend.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Mark i am so happy for you i wish you the best 

The thought of dating makes me so nervous after 28 years of marriage
I am not giving any guy a chance to ask me to go for a date i am so nervous to do this step


----------



## openheart (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats Mark, shows a lot of courage to step out again after such a long layoff!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds nice. :smthumbup: How long after your separation/divorce did you start dating? 

25 years is a long time to start up again. How did you meet this lady? Online? Or just socially? 

I often wonder how these things work..:scratchhead:

I hear you about liking having your own apartment. I feel the same way. San Francisco sounds like a GREAT place to relocate to. I'd love to head out west someday!


----------



## johnboy63 (May 2, 2011)

ThinkTooMuch said:


> explicitly appreciates me.
> 
> I am a lucky fellow.
> 
> Mark


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
brilliant!


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

You have given me hope 'Think too much'. Are you going to meet again?

I am separating soon, it's been about 7 months coming. Am still hopeful we can work on it. However if not I have come around to the idea of finding dating quite exciting, but am also really scared especially when it comes to sex-eventually!

I am 55 but most people think I am about 43. My husband of 16 years (in relationship 19 yrs) is 40. When I see people of my own age many of them don't attract me much, or they seem a bit old and settled in their ways. 

I don't think I will be ready to date for at least 6 months after separation . A friend I know uses Plenty of Fish. one thing she has found though is that people seem to get a bit obsessed with looking around still on line. Even when they have begun to get a bit serious. It just seems tempting. My work does not offer me much in the way of meeting people. have looked at social groups, but seems to consist of people about 60, all going out for a meal, or visiting country houses etc. Oh I live in U.K.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Reindeer,

I have a date this Wednesday afternoon, am in touch with other Fish, as well as women on ******* - a dating site with a very different approach from PlentyOfFish. San Francisco is a wonderful place for me, there are large numbers of singles. As an almost once again single - my divorce should be final in July - I'm welcomed by many.

I'm trying to better understand why I am attracted to a certain type of women, my big sister suggests I enjoy interesting/neurotic women too much. This time around I'm going to try to meet bright, reasonably sane women.



reindeer said:


> You have given me hope 'Think too much'. Are you going to meet again?
> 
> I am separating soon, it's been about 7 months coming. Am still hopeful we can work on it. However if not I have come around to the idea of finding dating quite exciting, but am also really scared especially when it comes to sex-eventually!
> 
> ...


----------

